# I want to draw Bettas.



## Sweeda88 (Dec 6, 2010)

If you have a good picture of your Betta that you don't mind me using, could you post it on here? I want to try drawing Bettas. I'm pretty good at drawing people, but I want to expand my talent. I will scan and post them after I'm done, no matter how they turn out. It will be free. I just want some practice. Thanks!


----------



## lilchiwolf (Jan 10, 2011)

Here is Charcoal for you ^_^


----------



## Sweeda88 (Dec 6, 2010)

Ooo, thank you! I will definitely print it out and look at it for inspiration (no tracing, just looking). I'm gonna wait till tomorrow, because I'm tired, but I'll let you know how it goes!


----------



## lilchiwolf (Jan 10, 2011)

cool. take your time ^_^


----------



## BlakbirdxGyarados (Feb 10, 2011)

Here's my grandpa's veiltail:

















Or here's my HM/CT Jade:

















Either or both... I'd like to see others' styles in drawing bettas!


----------



## Sweeda88 (Dec 6, 2010)

Cute! I've been pretty busy since my sister and nephew are here this week. I'll get started on these after she leaves on Saturday.


----------



## BlakbirdxGyarados (Feb 10, 2011)

Alrighty then!~
As lilchi said, take your time. No rush! =D


----------



## Dragonlady (Nov 29, 2010)

Here is a male I raised from egg. I lost him this week. I misshim very much.
You can draw him if you want.


----------



## LittleNibbles93 (Feb 7, 2011)

My female, Cici.
Her fins are a dark red, they don't really show in this photo.

http://www.bettafish.com/picture.php?albumid=1748&pictureid=11783


----------



## cjayBetta (Jan 18, 2011)




----------



## Sweeda88 (Dec 6, 2010)

Ooo, thanks guys! I can't wait to draw all of these pretty fish for you!


----------



## Aluyasha (Sep 2, 2010)

Abacus:








Gyger (thought you might want a different angle of a Betta):


----------



## Sweeda88 (Dec 6, 2010)

Cute! Our printer ran out of ink today, though. So I can't print your pictures yet. I will, though. Then I'll draw them.


----------



## Aluyasha (Sep 2, 2010)

No hurry. We post these pictures for you to practice is all.


----------



## Sweeda88 (Dec 6, 2010)

Never mind, my dad replaced the ink, so I can print now. I'm keeping the printed pics in a folder until I'm ready to draw. I really want to work on detail, and scales and fins are a great way to do that.


----------



## Aluyasha (Sep 2, 2010)

You want detail? How about these. 
Melvin:








Finger:








Cannibal Johnson:








Abacus:


----------



## Sweeda88 (Dec 6, 2010)

Cool! I will definitely try Melvin. He's my favorite of yours!


----------



## Aluyasha (Sep 2, 2010)

Melvin has so many fans. He might be needing a Facebook or Twitter account soon. lol


----------



## Sweeda88 (Dec 6, 2010)

Preliminary sketch of Charcoal. Now to add color.


----------



## lilchiwolf (Jan 10, 2011)

yay!


----------



## Sweeda88 (Dec 6, 2010)

Finished drawing of Charcoal. I have to say, it's pretty good for my first drawing of a Betta. I hope you like it, lichiwolf!


----------



## lilchiwolf (Jan 10, 2011)

Sweeda88 said:


> Finished drawing of Charcoal. I have to say, it's pretty good for my first drawing of a Betta. I hope you like it, lichiwolf!


awww so cool! thank you:-D


----------



## Sweeda88 (Dec 6, 2010)

You're welcome!


----------



## Sweeda88 (Dec 6, 2010)

BTW, sorry it's tipped up like that. It's my scanner's fault. I guess it looks like he's getting air from the surface now. lol


----------



## lilchiwolf (Jan 10, 2011)

its ok. I might draw the same pic and make it a digital piece!


----------



## Aluyasha (Sep 2, 2010)

That is a really good drawing! Cannot wait to see mine.


----------



## Sweeda88 (Dec 6, 2010)

Don't worry, I'll do yours soon.


----------



## Sweeda88 (Dec 6, 2010)

Here's Gyger. Sorry, the scanner cut off part of the pectoral fins because it didn't recognize them as part of the "color photo". It's not perfect, but I like it.


----------



## lilchiwolf (Jan 10, 2011)

My piece of Charcoal


----------



## Sweeda88 (Dec 6, 2010)

Cute! But you didn't put in the blue sheen. =P lol


----------



## lilchiwolf (Jan 10, 2011)

sweeda88 said:


> cute! But you didn't put in the blue sheen. =p lol


doh! >.<


----------



## Luimeril (Dec 29, 2010)

wanna draw Caroline? :3 here's the cutest pic i have of her. o3o

http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=1524392156268&set=a.1498800956504.2065711.1428554713

i adore those "looking right at you" pics of bettas. <3


----------



## Sweeda88 (Dec 6, 2010)

She's adorable! Sure, I'll draw her!


----------



## Aluyasha (Sep 2, 2010)

He is cute! I like how you thought to add a little dot on his head.


----------



## Sweeda88 (Dec 6, 2010)

Well, it was in the photo, so I added it! Glad you like it.


----------



## Dragonlady (Nov 29, 2010)

Sweeda88 said:


> Finished drawing of Charcoal. I have to say, it's pretty good for my first drawing of a Betta. I hope you like it, lichiwolf!


The first betta drawing is very nice!


----------



## BlakbirdxGyarados (Feb 10, 2011)

... Oh, I can't help but notice... Jade never got drawn! xD;


----------



## Sweeda88 (Dec 6, 2010)

I'm not done. I'm just taking it slow. I will draw Jade eventually, don't worry!


----------



## BlakbirdxGyarados (Feb 10, 2011)

Ah, alright. Just wondering~


----------



## Dragonlady (Nov 29, 2010)

bump bumpety bump bump ;-)


----------



## Sweeda88 (Dec 6, 2010)

Sorry, I've been busy, so I haven't drawn anything recently. I will get back to it when things settle down. I also accidentally unsubscribed from my own thread... lol.


----------



## Sweeda88 (Dec 6, 2010)

Blackbird, here's Jade. I hope you like it! I know it's a bit "sketchy", which can look messy, but that's my style.


----------



## BlakbirdxGyarados (Feb 10, 2011)

Awesome! I love it, thanks Sweeda!~ 

Jade looks so different now, though. x) Amazing how much a surprise marble can change in the few weeks it's been.


----------



## Sweeda88 (Dec 6, 2010)

You're welcome!


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Very nice, Sweeda!!


----------

